# What can i do for more accuracy



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a marlin 917v and i have installed the rifle basix trigger. I am having problems as far as consistent accuracy. I dont want to have to get a gunsmith involved really as i like to do things myself. Can anyone think of what i can do? Is there anything availiable to install to help accuracy? Also to describe the problem, sometimes ill have .2" groups at 50 yards and sometimes ill have like 3/4" groups which is a big difference. Could parallax be the problem because i have a 3-9x40 Bushnell Trophy installed. Im kind of anal about this kind of stuff so its aggravating me i need guidance LOL :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't take this personally but more than likely it is you. Breathing, hold, rest, trigger control........... take your pick or maybe all of them.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you been shooting from a bench or is it from sitting/laying/standing in the back yard? I shoot at 100 yards with my 17 but when it comes to accuracy, it's about the same as what you're describing but when I have a 2nd person watching me shoot, the days where I'm getting the 1.5" groups are days I'm either not sitting very still and the barrel is moving a bit or I'm itching to jump on the trigger and don't take my time. On the other hand, the days I'm getting just over 1/2" groups, I'm taking my time, I'm calm and sitting still and the barrel isn't moving everywhere.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen,

Say, another thing, if you take the action/barrel out of the stock (clean it),
tighten the receiver screws in order.

Tighten screw in front of the receiver first (there is a inch pound requirement, don't have it right now, Email Rem.) I just tighten it up (and tap the butt on the carpet to make sure recoil lug seats against wood slot)
This screw is tightened the most. This is to your discretion.

Next tighten the very back receiver screw by the pistol grip. This is not tightened as much as the first. Use your discretion.

Third, the screw on the front of the trigger guard is tightened just enough
to hold trigger guard in place and not fall out. Again use your discretion.

When you are home from your first field test (please share it with us) check the three screws and make sure they are there, and not loose.

Be safe, and enjoy, See yeah

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

A guy that goes by the name Norseman that speaks Deutsch. Was auf damit? 

Two words: Shoot more.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

ok, thanx but im a benchrest world champion. uuhh ok i lied haha but yeah im shooting from a sand bag and a lawn chair lol. not the best equipment but it works. I will go out and practice today but i need to know if the technique for breathing ive been using is right cause i have a feeling that is what is screwing me. Ive been breathing in a deep breath and letting half of it out then holding for the shot. Is that correct? I think i have the trigger thing down because i just squeeze until it goes boom but its not that hard with this trigger cause it breaks like a glass rod. I probably do need to work on my shooting with my other guns. Oh and Gohon i dont take stuff personally im trying to learn here haha so comment away.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Trigger control and breathe control. Two very important aspects of this Zenlike thing we call rifle employment. AKA shooting. Well most of the time it should be Zenlike, however lately for me its been rather chaotic. But that is for a different "Bat time" and a different "Bat channel." Besides, I'm in a good mood at the moment and don't want to spoil it.

I think there may be as many ways to control your breathing as there are recipes for chicken soup. And you know how that goes; your mom's is always the best. Which way you choose to do it is usually up to the shooter. The old take a deep breath, hold it, and then let is half out method, for lack of a better way of saying it, has a few flaws that I personally feel put you at an unnecessary disadvantage. One of which is the rise in your blood pressure. As you can imagine this is not a good thing when trying to shoot accurately. As you continue to hold your breath your body starts to become depleted of oxygen. When this happens your heart starts to beat harder. You may feel it is too subtle to affect your shot placement but you would be surprised how much it does.

Another reason, and probably the most obvious, is people tend to rush the shot because they feel they have to get the shot off before they start to loose their breath. Duhhhh! You hold your breath and sooner or later you WILL have to take another one. It may be a subconscious thing but I bet in the back of your mind your thinking, "I have to shoot soon, I have to shoot soon,&#8230;.ect." When in the back of your mind you should be thinking, "Slow steady press to the rear, slow steady press to the rear&#8230;ect."

This is why I time my shot with the natural pause in my breathing. It takes a little practice, just like anything else, but I find it very effective. Just for a few seconds, pay attention to your breathing rhythm. You inhale, stop and then slowly exhale. The point right before you take that second breath is your natural pause in your breathing. Just breathe normal and feel what I'm talking about for a little bit. Now when you're looking through your scope your crosshairs will move up and down with your breathing. Which I am sure you already know. Just watch it for a while. Watch them move up over the target and back down. Time it, learn its path, feel it. Pretty soon you will see a pattern. The trick to it is to time your breathing, your shot, and placement of the crosshairs all at the same time. When you can do this, you will see what I'm talking about.

Trigger control is also very important. There are also many different ways this is done. Interrupted, uninterrupted, blah, blah, blah&#8230;ect. What I use is an uninterrupted trigger pull and time it like I stated above. This differs with every rifle because of the weight and the break of the triggers. Every one of my rifles are different, which only amplifies the necessity of practice. You have to know when your rifle will fire as you are depressing your trigger. You can't rush it but you do have to time it. I like to practice my trigger pull in the dark. Yes, my wife thinks I am psychotic! Nevertheless I find that in a dark room you tend to not have all the mental distraction you would otherwise have. Remember you are just practicing your trigger pull and how it feels. After some practice you will learn EXACTLY when your rifle is going to fire. This is a good thing.

I've just barely brushed the top of a couple of skills that are so important to accurate bullet placement. I hope I have been able to help you out a bit. I wish I could show you this instead of trying to explain it in words. Remember practice doesn't always make perfect but perfect practice is better than practice itself.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jiffy
Don't forget about the Benchrest. "It almost feels like your cheating."

I liked Horsager's so much I had to go get one for myself; I love it. They are a very good tool to use to check the rifle and eliminate the shooter as the problem.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: Funny you should say that! I broke down and bought one too.

I'm only using mine for load development. All my "real" practice will be off bipods. You can't cheat ALL the time. :beer:


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

I think jiffy hit it right on the nose. I think the problem is thinking subconciously i have to shoot before i pass out coupled with the blood pressure. Thnx jiffy.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> I think there may be as many ways to control your breathing as there are recipes for chicken soup. And you know how that goes; your mom's is always the best.


My mom cooks campbells, nasty crap...

My grandmas homemade stuff is good. She makes AMAZING dumplings.

My dad makes his soup great, nice and hot with lots of carrots and a few chunks of onion.

Just goes to show that mom's is *not* always best.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

haha very entertaining.


----------

